# Early Compound Identification



## RamblinMan2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope I'm in the right place. Can anyone indentify this early compound for me? Any info would be appreciated. RamblinMan


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Bear? Jennings? I've never seen that one.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Ramblinman2

The bow is an Allen Speedster model number 7507. It was made in the 1970s. You can download a manual for it here: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0

Here is an image from Archeryhistory.com (http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/compounds.htm)


Dave


----------



## RamblinMan2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Dave J
Thank you. Very good information and links. I knew I was in the right place! I appreciate it! RamblinMan


----------



## MGSHoyt (Feb 23, 2013)

love it, short length, 48 inches, too funny


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

That was great to see. My first compound was an Allen predecessor to the speedster. I bought it from old man Allen himself in his shop in Billings, MO.


----------

